# Does medicade cover circumcision or not? What constitues "medically necesary"?



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Im hopeful the answer is or not! Then my new baby cousin will have to stay intact!

Thought I had medicade 17 years ago and it paid for my son. Wish it hadnt.

Or is this one of those things that they only do "if medically necesary" but the docs manage to make them all necesary? Like, I know that medicade now covers u/s but 17 years ago you got one only if "medically necesary" but a friend tipped me off to just ask the doc to say my baby size didnt match dates, he did and viola! A "medically neceary" u/s. So, is this one of those things they just fudge and get around?


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Im hopeful the answer is or not! Then my new baby cousin will have to stay intact!

Thought I had medicade 17 years ago and it paid for my son. Wish it hadnt.

Or is this one of those things that they only do "if medically necesary" but the docs manage to make them all necesary? Like, I know that medicade now covers u/s but 17 years ago you got one only if "medically necesary" but a friend tipped me off to just ask the doc to say my baby size didnt match dates, he did and viola! A "medically neceary" u/s. So, is this one of those things they just fudge and get around?

It depends on what state you're in. Unfortunately, they've only managed to get it dropped in 16 states so far. Those are: Arizona, California, Florida, Idaho, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, North Carolina, North Dakota, Oregon, Utah, and Washington. One of the sad things about that is that I've heard stories of parents, who otherwise didn't have two cents to rub together, scrape up the dough to pay for it.

Oh and this is my







post. I hope it helps you or rather your cousin.

ETA: Yes sometimes there is some medical fraud.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Aw crap. We're in Texas. Darn!!! I was really hoping!


----------



## vintagetroll (Apr 13, 2008)

in florida the docs seem to find a way to make it neccesary. They told my friend her son would never be normal so it was so good that she did it. (she was going to do it despite how hard I tried to get her not to) ..but he had been peeing normally, so I know its total BS.
Now our medicaid is covered by private HMOS that get funded by the state, and they advertise that they pay for Circ in order to get you to chose them. Thats some sick sh*t.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
It depends on what state you're in. Unfortunately, they've only managed to get it dropped in 16 states so far. Those are: Arizona, California, Florida, Idaho, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, North Carolina, North Dakota, Oregon, Utah, and Washington. One of the sad things about that is that I've heard stories of parents, who otherwise didn't have two cents to rub together, scrape up the dough to pay for it.

Oh and this is my







post. I hope it helps you or rather your cousin.

ETA: Yes sometimes there is some medical fraud.









: Yeah!! Lucky














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Aw crap. We're in Texas. Darn!!! I was really hoping!

Texas Medicade defunded circumcision (I forget when - I'll have to look that up)and the circ rates started to drop dramatically! When this happened, circ advocates lobbied Medicade to fund circumcision again. After they won, the circ rates started to rise. Now it seems the well off, smart and educated parents (here in TX I'm speaking of) are the ones keeping the circ rates low.

ETA: 'smart' and 'educated' may sound like a redundancy but don't be fooled. There are some sick (in the mind) doctors in this world claiming they're educated when they're no where near 'smart'.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

My friend just had a baby boy (we're in Louisiana) and Medicaid did NOT pay for his circ.

However, when DS (who is intact) was about 15mo, he got a rash (yes a RASH) and his pedi told us that if his rash didn't go away, that she would refer us to a pedi urologist for a circ and medicaid would cover it.







: I told her to keep her d*mn referral because no one was getting near my son's penis with a scalpel.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, and my sister had her son 15 months ago in Mississippi and her in-laws were offering to pay for him to be circ'd (they thought her reasons for not doing it were because of the money HA) so I'm assuming MS Medicaid does not pay for it either.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Sadly there are lots of unethical doctors out there who will make up a "neccessary" reason that a child needs to be circumcised if that is what the parents want.

In Canada RIC is not paid for by our health system, but I know a mother in Toronto whose DH was insistant that their newly adopted son be circumcised - I know - SICK SICK SICK !! - They went to six doctors before one gave them the excuse they needed, stating that their DS's " foreskin was tight and it might cause him problems later". So they got their Government funded circumcision.


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oklahoma would not cover our son in 2004. Birthmother checked the box but the ped wanted $250 cash. We told her/everyone that we'd look into it when we got home, with our own insurance.







and then never did.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
My friend just had a baby boy (we're in Louisiana) and Medicaid did NOT pay for his circ.

However, when DS (who is intact) was about 15mo, he got a rash (yes a RASH) and his pedi told us that if his rash didn't go away, that she would refer us to a pedi urologist for a circ and medicaid would cover it.







: I told her to keep her d*mn referral because no one was getting near my son's penis with a scalpel.

i have a rash on the back of my head right now.. is she going to cut that off? wtf kind of solution is that? you have a rash.... well we need to amputate.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

That was a pure (an impure ethically!) money grab. Why the hell else would they do it?! If a girl had a rash on her vagina, then what???????


----------

